# Ariadne auf Naxos 1935 Clemens Krauss



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Just "discovered" this performance with a great cast. The sound is quite good for 1935 (leave it to the Germans!) and I love the performance. Roswenge is spectacular. I would love to see Pristine take a crack at this.

I should mention this recording eschews the Prologue.

Does anyone know this performance and have any comments?






The title of the thread should've read *Ariadne auf Naxos* - auto-correct should be inactive in threads like this. (I should also have checked my work!)


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

This performance is the epitome of "Golden Age." Wonderful singing from everyone.



MAS said:


> I would love to see Pristine take a crack at this.


You're in luck.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

vivalagentenuova said:


> This performance is the epitome of "Golden Age." Wonderful singing from everyone.
> 
> You're in luck.


Thanks, vivalagentenuova! I didn't realize that it was already in their catalog. :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for heads up guys. I’ve just ordered the download!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

So, is the Zerbinetta Miliza Korjus or Erna Berger?

Looking forward to hearing this today!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> So, is the Zerbinetta Miliza Korjus or Erna Berger?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing this today!


Erna Berger is Zerbinetta.


----------



## Legat (Sep 4, 2020)

MAS said:


> I should mention this recording eschews the Prologue.


But here Ariadne auf Naxos 1935 with Prologue: https://www.allmusic.com/album/strauss-ariadne-auf-naxos-mw0001548246
What does it mean?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Legat said:


> But here Ariadne auf Naxos 1935 with Prologue: https://www.allmusic.com/album/strauss-ariadne-auf-naxos-mw0001548246
> What does it mean?


Only the *Opera* section was broadcast. The Prologue (likely from another performance) was probably added by Opera d'Oro.


----------



## Legat (Sep 4, 2020)

MAS said:


> Only the *Opera* section was broadcast. The Prologue (likely from another performance) was probably added by Opera d'Oro.


And 97 CDs Clemens Krauss "The Collection" (label Venias) also has 2 CDs (No 50-51) for "Ariadne auf Naxos" with Prologue. Is it just a copy from Opera d'Oro?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Legat said:


> And 97 CDs Clemens Krauss "The Collection" (label Venias) also has 2 CDs (No 50-51) for "Ariadne auf Naxos" with Prologue. Is it just a copy from Opera d'Oro?


It's hard to say with these issues from decades past. As far as it is known, only the "opera" portion was broadcast. So if there is a Prologue, it is possibly the Prologue of another performance inserted; or a whole other performance of *Ariadne auf Naxos* masquerading as the 1935 Krauss performance.


----------

